# August 12, REDNECK RENDEZVOUS



## hound dog (Jul 31, 2012)

REDNECK RENDEZVOUS
 Redneck Archery Club Fourth Annual Hunting Shoot
 Sunday, August 12, 2012, 8:30am until 3pm
www.racarchery.com
 If you have any questions feel free to e-mail
 Scott Wright or Jody Miller at racarchery@yahoo.com
 Get ready for Bow Season
 25 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations
 Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only. No broad heads or nibs will be allowed and no range finders.
 From I-75: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn towards Griffin onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st right onto Jackson Road. Go 2.6 miles and turn Left onto Tomochichi Road. Go 0.5 miles and 1567 Tomochichi Road is on the right.
 From Jackson: Go State 16 towards Griffin. When you go over I-75, go 0.5 miles and take the 1st right on to Jackson road. Go 2.6 miles and turn left onto Tomochichi Road. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 Tomochichi Road is on the right.
 From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on Tomochichi Road, about 1 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in 0.1 miles to stay on Tomochichi Road. 1567 Tomochichi Road is 1.5 miles on the left.
 If you are using a GPS, use 1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746
 High Noon Iron buck shoot out.
 You will start at 20 yards, if you hit the vitals, you will move back in five yard increments until you miss. The last archer standing will win a plaque. Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only. There is no charge for this shoot.
 Long Distance Shoot
 $1.00 a shot or 6 Shots for $5.00 50% payback
 If you want to bring your 3-D set up and shoot for fun, it will be $15.00
 (See Reverse Side for Scoring and Classes)
 Classes
 25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-12 for $15.00
 40 yards maximum for men age 13 and up for $15.00.
 30 yard maximum for woman age 13 and up for $15.00
 First three places in each division will receive Belt Buckle. Second and Third will receive a plaque.
 Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion.
 Scoring
 Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife
 +10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone +5 (8 ring) vital zone +1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes) 0 clean miss -5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5)


----------



## hound dog (Jul 31, 2012)

Come be apart of the fun. See ya'll there.


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 1, 2012)

Those are some cool looking plaques...looking forward to it.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait! See yall soon!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 1, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Those are some cool looking plaques...looking forward to it.



 They are belt buckles. But second and third place will get plaques.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2012)

Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife
+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone 
+5 (8 ring) vital zone 
+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes)
0 clean miss 
-5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5) 

Scoreing rings pic.


----------



## gretchp (Aug 3, 2012)

...


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, its on in Redneckvill this Sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2012)

6 more days. This is our last shoot for the year and our favorite. Don't miss it. See you Sunday.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 7, 2012)

RBO will be there with everyone in tow. Coming to kill some foam and have a great time with some really great guys and girls.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2012)

It's coming together good. Hope like this one.


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 8, 2012)

kevin and james are coming.   i got to WORK   yall have fun now ya hear


----------



## Big John (Aug 8, 2012)

Count down till I win!!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bowtech*

Good luck with that John..I will be shooting for fun with a 3D setup but it is my hunting rig also..


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2012)

All I have to say is wow. I don't get to shoot the course at RAC alot but I will shoot this one. This a cool shoot if I say so my self. Can't wait till I see it done.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 8, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Good luck with that John..I will be shooting for fun with a 3D setup but it is my hunting rig also..



Put some fixed pins or behind the riser slider on that rascal, no lens, large peep hole, short stabilizer, and screw in points. 
Thats how this old guys 3-D rig is set up. Heck, I shot the state like that.  All I change is my stabilizer for huntn. Come on Mr BowTec ?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 9, 2012)

*Bowtech*

OK..No problem you asking for it...Bow tech will deliver a good whooping for ya...


----------



## Doc Skees (Aug 9, 2012)

*Hunting Practice*

Any restriction on speed or bow weight?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2012)

Doc Skees said:


> Any restriction on speed or bow weight?



No not at the hunting shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2012)

somebody bring a camera....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 9, 2012)

*Bowtech*

QUOTE=bowanna;7107499]Put some fixed pins or behind the riser slider on that rascal, no lens, large peep hole, short stabilizer, and screw in points. 
Thats how this old guys 3-D rig is set up. Heck, I shot the state like that.  All I change is my stabilizer for huntn. Come on Mr BowTec ?   [/QUOTE]

If that's your  set up  just leave the long  stabilizer..The Specialist will be fully armed I'm not changing till CBG shoot...Just saying to much pressure will bust them pipes everytime..


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 9, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> QUOTE=bowanna;7107499]Put some fixed pins or behind the riser slider on that rascal, no lens, large peep hole, short stabilizer, and screw in points.
> Thats how this old guys 3-D rig is set up. Heck, I shot the state like that.  All I change is my stabilizer for huntn. Come on Mr BowTec ?



If that's your  set up  just leave the long  stabilizer..The Specialist will be fully armed I'm not changing till CBG shoot...Just saying to much pressure will bust them pipes everytime..[/QUOTE]

I hope that bowtech still has some paint on it, after my PSE gnawed on it all the way to Alabama and back......


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2012)

alligood729     Hope you don't have to miss this one. We out did ourselves but not all the way done. Got rained out today.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 9, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> QUOTE=bowanna;7107499]Put some fixed pins or behind the riser slider on that rascal, no lens, large peep hole, short stabilizer, and screw in points.
> Thats how this old guys 3-D rig is set up. Heck, I shot the state like that.  All I change is my stabilizer for huntn. Come on Mr BowTec ?



If that's your  set up  just leave the long  stabilizer..The Specialist will be fully armed I'm not changing till CBG shoot...Just saying to much pressure will bust them pipes everytime..[/QUOTE]

 I'm practicing for the hunt and competing with everyone else.  Thats what I live for. 
You don't hunt. Your just skeered to go in the woods because its squirrel season. Better watch it, I'm a fully licensed hunter.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 9, 2012)

If that's your  set up  just leave the long  stabilizer..The Specialist will be fully armed I'm not changing till CBG shoot...Just saying to much pressure will bust them pipes everytime..

 I'm practicing for the hunt and competing with everyone else.  Thats what I live for. 
You don't hunt. Your skeered to go in the woods because its squirrel season. Better watch it, I'm a fully licensed hunter.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2012)

Iron buck shoot out winner will get a plaque and a free dozon arrows.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 9, 2012)

*Bowtech*

I hunt just don't have a place to..Alligood no marks on the Specialist we settled that Friday besides that Supra was the one shooting to the right when we got back to the room...lol..Specialist went deep...


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 9, 2012)

aint gonna be no ethical passes.....they all get shot son.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 9, 2012)

3darcher said:


> aint gonna be no ethical passes.....they all get shot son.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2012)

3darcher said:


> aint gonna be no ethical passes.....they all get shot son.



We will see. we will see.


----------



## Big John (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't pass and get -5 and I will STILL WIN!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 10, 2012)

Ethical passes are fer sissies.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2012)

OK we are wooped but the course is ready for yall on Sunday. We think yall will injoy this one and talk about it for a wile. So don't miss it.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Ethical passes are fer sissies.



All I have to say is we will see.


----------



## hoop da lah (Aug 11, 2012)

Ttt for a gr8 shoot


----------



## gretchp (Aug 11, 2012)

really looking forward to tomorrow!! Bringing my grandson for his FIRST 3-d shoot. he is so excited!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is gonna be a good one!!!!!


----------



## Big John (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope someone can take the pics of me with the new arrows and the top prize!!!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Aug 11, 2012)

We will see ya'll in the morning!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> This is gonna be a good one!!!!!



They will talk about this one for a wile.  It's a R100 but smaller scale.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 11, 2012)

hound dog said:


> All I have to say is we will see.



I'll bring a dozen arrows just in case my mouth overloaded my brain.  See ya around Bowanna time !


----------



## KillZone (Aug 12, 2012)

Great shoot jody, had a blast!!!!!!!!!
Will u b posting scores tonight?


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry about me not being able to make it!!! Sounds like it was a blast!!! Got called into work and was there around 11 hours!! Glad it turned out to be a success!!! Will make it next year!!


----------



## StudDog18 (Aug 12, 2012)

Great shoot guys!!  

It was obvious the amount of time and work you put into this shoot. Thank you, it was an absolute blast!!


----------

